# Southwold Motorhome Ban – Update



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Close on the heels of the overnight ban at Aldeburgh, Southwold are looking to follow suit.

However they do have a slightly different issue.

The nearby camp site is owned by the Waveney District Council but the land where m/h are staying is the responsibility of Suffolk County Council.

I have written to a number of interested parties to see if there is a case for an Aires nr the Pier and have not been able to ascertain who owns the land. I suspect its Waveney District Council..

I am aware of the stance by the CC and CCC but as I am not a member have not been able to ascertain the stance of the Motorhome Owners Club. If someone knows this perhaps they can PM me?

From discussions undertaken, it appears without a representative body and not just one individual, the chances are not good. 

Whilst I am pursuing things, I may need to call on a number of you to make email representation to certain Council organisations.

Watch this space


----------



## 120466 (Feb 16, 2009)

More power to your elbow. I had a long conversation with the head of the department at Suffolk Coastal today responsible for this. Unfortunately I didn't make a note of his name. Forget Felicity Bromage, no-one there knows who she is anymore, and good riddance.
What comes across, is how this tinpot dictatorship has taken this action on the basis of anecdotal tales. It's evident that there are no reports, no evidence, and no accounting of the process that lead to this decision.
I need to write and request all things appertaining to this process, to see if I am right. At this moment, it would seem 'some' people have complained that there were too many motor homes parked on the sea wall. 'Some' people complained they were unable to park their cars due to the presence of motorhomes. I pointed out that on occasion I couldn't park my motorhome due to the presence of cars. Some times I can't park my car, due to the presence of cars. I can't park my small car because of large cars. My motorhome isn't much bigger than a large car.
I put it to him that a few 'miserables' who probably don't even own cars, were responsible. That they could have prevented overnight parking, or charged, or put a time limit on the stay. Instead, they have used a sledgehammer to crack a nut.
For my part, my disabled mother can no longer enjoy the occasional lunch so close to the sea anymore. As her carer, it was one of the few things that would entice her to leave the house, as having had a stroke and subsequently broken her hip, she needs the facilities of the motorhome. 
I think we should form an action group to take on the council, and make them account in full for their decision.
Perhaps we could also arrange for five or six hundred motorhomes to descend there during the Aldeburgh festival, and on other occasions when Aldeburgh and it's traders make most of their money? Perhaps then the locals might persuade their council to be fairer to all sections of the public.
Perhaps also, the complainants of Aldeburgh would do well to consider the outrageous prices of their properties is only a result of outsiders and the money they bring.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

What land are you on about?

The concrete car park belongs to WDC. 
The "gravel" at the bottom is a grey area
The far end where teh tarmac runs out is not WDC - someone like suffolk heritage/ coast?

/ahem: ex summer job working as car park inspector there for WDC! PS - I was very nice....

When I lived there - Pier Av, Hotson road etc never had parking issues even for locals? And no restrictions.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Newtsalad said:


> Perhaps we could also arrange for five or six hundred motor homes to descend there during the Aldeburgh festival, and on other occasions when Aldeburgh and its traders make most of their money? Perhaps then the locals might persuade their council to be fairer to all sections of the public..


Sorry newsalad I think that this would cause total resentment and a dislike by the whole community. This is not London it's a small town and the last thing to do is upset the locals. You interfere with their livelihood and you really will become outcasts.

The reason that you can no longer park on the sea wall at Aldeburgh is because the privilege was being abused by too many cheapskates who made this their own free haven. During the summer, cars were blocked from parking by huge motor homes permanently parked for weeks at a time. Sections of beach were cordoned off with wind breaks for the use of the permanent residents only. Little wonder we have been banned.

I was in Aldeburgh this weekend and would you believe they are still overnighting in the lower prohibited car park. When will they learn?
What you will end up with is a total parking ban for all motorhome day visitors. With a height restrictions to boot.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

This may seem off ball but bear with me: Whilst researching camping spots for our forthcoming trip to Gisborne I discovered that the area around Gisborne operate a freedom camping permit policy. They have specific areas where camping is permitted free as long as you display a permit purchased in advance (bear in mind $1 is less than 40p):
$10 for 2 nights (up to 2 nights - 2 rubbish bags) 
$25 for 10 nights (over 2 up to 10 nights - 10 rubbish bags) 
$60 for 28 nights (over 10 up to 28 nights - 28 rubbish bags).
I would have thought that any enterprising council in the UK with an area attractive to motorhomers could gain some income running a similar scheme. I know that Councils are notorious for not running things in a financially efficient way, but I guess they patrol these areas for rubbish anyway to a certain extent, therefore an extra rubbish collection and a man to check on permits (I assume with the ban there is someone already there chasing motorhomes away) would be all that is needed in addition to someone to dish out the permits. That way the locals would see an 'income' to 'subsidise' their council tax, the council would have some control and the motorhomers would have the freedom to park within reasonable limits - even better if there were more than one parking area that the permit covered as in NZ. OK, I'm living in cloud cuckoo land.

Mrs. D


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

**** said:


> This may seem off ball but bear with me: Whilst researching camping spots for our forthcoming trip to Gisborne I discovered that the area around Gisborne operate a freedom camping permit policy.
> OK, I'm living in cloud cuckoo land.
> Mrs. D


Sorry to agree with you Mrs D but I think that you probably are 8O 
NZ and the coast of Suffolk could be on different planets. 
These two Suffolk towns didn't become thriving sort after locations by chance. They are as they are through strict council planning. 
Why do you think it is that both towns lack penny arcades, tattoo parlours, theme parks swimming pool s? 
Why do you think the only official caravan site in Aldeburgh has such strict laws on tents and camouflage? 
The town's hotels and car parks are full all year with new Audi's and their occupants all paying a great deal more than $1 a night for their accommodation. Even our very own G Brown spends his free time in Southwold.. 
If you don't believe me then take a weekend trip down the east coast Cleethorpes, Mablethorpe,Sutton on sea, Skegness, Great Yarmouth all reliant on caravan and motorhome dwellers.
Then visit Aldeburgh. I think you will agree it is a better place without caravans and freeloaders.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

This original post has been superseeded with a small amount of overnight m/h being agreed with SCC.

As for Aldeburgh, very soon those parking overnight will eitehr receive a fixed penalty and/or be asked to move on.

Sad thing is that there is room for all of us at Aldeburgh and a number of possible locations have been identified. But Aldeburgh Town Council have declined to meet or even verbally discuss options, but SCDC are talking atm, but I am not hopeful.

The entire history of this at Aldeburgh, all started with one person whose view has been spoilt and I have a degree of sympathy with them. They have indicated some of the options could be workable, but only time will tell....

Happy camping


----------



## 120466 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is simply another anecdote. Did you take pictures? Were these abusers of hospitality recorded and reported?
Ok, so Aldeburgh has it's problems, but with these benefits come advantages too. Be it daytrippers or fisherman or passing shipping or whatever, the problems need to be identified and adressed. What I am against, is the siege mentality that brokers no discussion, and a lack of willpower and effort to solve the issue, without simply taking a hammer to it, as Suffolk Coastal has done.
We can all be sheep and be herded around saying things can only get worse, bleating "They'll only close the village", and be totally negative about the situation, or we can wake people up to the fact that some, such as my mother, have lost out dreadfully, and this is not acceptable.
Alternativly we should park up there and call ourselves 'Travellers' I'm sure the council would bend over backwards for us then.
I say, blockade Aldeburgh! Let's see if they really can go it alone!


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Newtsalad said:


> This is simply another anecdote. Did you take pictures? Were these abusers of hospitality recorded and reported?
> Ok, so Aldeburgh has it's problems, but with these benefits come advantages too. Be it daytrippers or fisherman or passing shipping or whatever, the problems need to be identified and adressed. What I am against, is the siege mentality that brokers no discussion, and a lack of willpower and effort to solve the issue, without simply taking a hammer to it, as Suffolk Coastal has done.
> We can all be sheep and be herded around saying things can only get worse, bleating "They'll only close the village", and be totally negative about the situation, or we can wake people up to the fact that some, such as my mother, have lost out dreadfully, and this is not acceptable.
> Alternativly we should park up there and call ourselves 'Travellers' I'm sure the council would bend over backwards for us then.
> I say, blockade Aldeburgh! Let's see if they really can go it alone!


You doubt my sincerity newtsalad. Why is that? 
What is your gripe, motor homes have not been banned from Aldeburgh, it has only put a ban on the freeloaders who abuse the towns hospitality. Are you one of the abusers I wonder? 
There is still ample parking for motorhomes in or around Aldeburgh, they have good sea views and free parking for badge holders. Try the car park on the Thorp Ness road. Great wheelchair friendly paths along the coast or into the town. Great place for your poor old mum to spend the day.
You then have the options of a night stop on a nice local site, or make your way out of the town for a free stopover somewhere up the coast where this scenario will start over again.

Not sure what problems you are referring to that Aldeburgh has?


----------



## 120466 (Feb 16, 2009)

My 'gripe' is I can no longer park on the wall for lunch, as I have done, with consideration and without detriment to anyone in the past.
I have never overnighted at Aldeburgh, and do not wish to.
The problems I refer to I would have thought obvious, applying to most seaside towns. Litter, congestion, & parking.
I also take exception to council bully boys who think the word of a few is 'evidence' enough to take away liberties, a sign of the times perhaps?
Are you from Aldeburgh yourself, are you a complainant, and do you own a motor home?


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

If I had a white van without windows would I be able to park without restriction?
If I had amassive gas guzzling 4x4 would there be any restriction, I wonder!!!.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

buttons said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > This may seem off ball but bear with me: Whilst researching camping spots for our forthcoming trip to Gisborne I discovered that the area around Gisborne operate a freedom camping permit policy.
> ...


No arcades, theme parks, pools and parlours around the desirable camping areas of NZ either - probably because they operate controlled free camping areas. No, NZ is definitely not like Suffolk it is much quieter, peaceful, clean and friendly.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

**** said:


> No arcades, theme parks, pools and parlours around the desirable camping areas of NZ either - probably because they operate controlled free camping areas. No, NZ is definitely not like Suffolk it is much quieter, peaceful, clean and friendly.


I think you have probably answered your own questions, NZ is very quiet and peaceful. The total population is just 4.29 million, how could you make a profit from charges for parking. 
How many public car parks in NZ have height barriers, not too many I would guess.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Newtsalad said:


> My 'gripe' is I can no longer park on the wall for lunch, as I have done, with consideration and without detriment to anyone in the past.
> I have never overnighted at Aldeburgh, and do not wish to.
> The problems I refer to I would have thought obvious, applying to most seaside towns. Litter, congestion, & parking.
> I also take exception to council bully boys who think the word of a few is 'evidence' enough to take away liberties, a sign of the times perhaps?
> Are you from Aldeburgh yourself, are you a complainant, and do you own a motor home?


 I think we are probably singing from the same hymn sheet newtsalad, I'm just a bit more of a realist. The locals see you as the enemy and you think that you are their saviour. They have the vote, so it could be a bit of an uphill battle.
No I don't live in Aldeburgh, no I'm not a complainant, yes I've owned a motor home for a number of years, yes I do have a couple of pic's of the freeloaders, yes I do have some friends in Aldeburgh so I tend to get a more balanced view. Yes tombo5609 you could park your small van and 4x4s are able to park, gas guzzling or not. :?


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

This is obviously a subject that people feel strongly about. I am local and know Alderburgh well. I was devastated when they banned us from the sea wall - I was a regular visitor and was aware that there were a couple of long-termers, but they were right down the far end and not causing any problems. I never saw any wind breaks set up or saw cars being blocked in, but I was not there every day. Personally, I thought there was enough space for all types of users. Once a local woman walked past my m/h parked for the day, and moaned that motor-homers dumped all their rubbish on the beach. I asked her to turn round so she could witness the family in the family saloon car chuck their chip wrappers out of the window. She went very quiet then.

I understand the ban started when the owner of the municipal camp site get himself voted onto the town council and brought the subject to the top of the agenda- is the true? Do elected representatives not have to declare a vested interest in these matters?

It seems, like most things these days, that the things that you enjoy and appreciate are being taken away from you. Aldeburgh is a rich town, but you would think there is enough space for all people to enjoy the beauty there. A short sighted approach in the long run I think....

I actually thought the lower car park was OK for overnight - had this changed?

Is there anything we can do to help the case for Southwold?


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

freewheeler said:


> This is obviously a subject that people feel strongly about. I am local and know Alderburgh well. I was devastated when they banned us from the sea wall - I was a regular visitor and was aware that there were a couple of long-termers, but they were right down the far end and not causing any problems. I never saw any wind breaks set up or saw cars being blocked in, but I was not there every day. Personally, I thought there was enough space for all types of users. Once a local woman walked past my m/h parked for the day, and moaned that motor-homers dumped all their rubbish on the beach. I asked her to turn round so she could witness the family in the family saloon car chuck their chip wrappers out of the window. She went very quiet then.
> 
> I understand the ban started when the owner of the municipal camp site get himself voted onto the town council and brought the subject to the top of the agenda- is the true? Do elected representatives not have to declare a vested interest in these matters?
> 
> ...


On Sunday I was on the beach adjacent to the sea wall and I can honestly say that it has more rubbish on it than ever it had while the motorhomes were there. I can also comfirm that signage is now in place for the lower car park.


----------



## 112222 (May 14, 2008)

I am sorry if I have missed a point. So what is the problem? If Aldeburgh don't want you go somewhere else. I have been there and it is not the place to be able to absorb a large influx of motorhomes


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I can see the attraction of Aldeburgh, be it for the day or overnight. Others can as well, but each to your own.

There is plenty of room for motor-homes to visit and stay awhile, (but I am not suggesting a mass protest drive-in - this is not the answer).
The post about the amount of rubbish from non-motor-homers seems telling.
What is the signage on the bottom car park, what does it say? Presumably banning us good law-abiding, well mannered, early sleeping, money spending, considerate driving, tea drinking motor-homers.
Aaaagh!


----------

